# Trainer Robin MacFarlane in Wis



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone have any information or experience working with the trainer/facility?

I have some private lessons scheduled soon, wondering if anyone has feedback on the facility.

(I hope this is okay to put the website here)

http://www.thatsmydog.com/


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

I have attended several of Robin's seminars and was certified in e-collar training by a trainer who attended and graduated from her e-collar school. Robin is an EXCELLENT trainer


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you so much for your reply. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

Tracie, 

Thank you for your positive feedback. I spent several hours at the facility, and left feeling confident in using the remote training. 

Robin and her staff were excellant!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh I wish it was closer, I think I need to go this route!!


----------



## showshepherds4me (Jun 2, 2010)

I have used the e-collar as a last resort. Showshepherds have a tendency to shut down with e-collars. Chris and Minna Becher in Campbellsport area are excellent.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Robin uses the e-collar in training, not as a last resort so much. It has application in other ways than "last resort" training. It is one of the least corrective devices so can work well with very soft dogs. I am speaking of the modern collar. 

I imagine Robin has many methods of training though. I have some of her DVDs. She seems talented!


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't believe it has been so long since I last posted on this subject! I use the remote collar every day to exercise my dog. I learned a lot from Robin and her associates, and I went back last year for a refresher course. We have also attended some of the afternoon classes, mostly just for socializing. She usually has some kind of dog walks each week, anyone can attend.
I would recommend Robin and her staff for any issues that anyone might be having with their dog. The e collar is just another tool, I don't consider it a "last resort" measure at all.


----------



## showshepherds4me (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know Robin and have no opinion on her training methods. I have used an e-collar but rarely. Many people use the e-collar effectively and correctly and under a good trainer it can be a great tool. I did not mean to offend anyone's training methods, because only the handler and their trainer can know what works for each dog. I was simply stating that I rarely use e-collars because they flatten my Schutzhund dogs out.


----------

